# Car Break-ins in Mansfield?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Last night I went to see Aerosmith at the Tweeter Center (are they still calling it that?) and my car got broken into while we were there. They didn't find anything to take as I don't keep anything in my car. I'm not going to waste anyone's time by filing a police report, but for any Mansfield cops on this site, I was wondering if this is a regular thing there now? its kind of a bummer because I go there often and have never had a problem before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I would at least call and leave your info with the dispatcher so they are aware of it...if they can catch someone they can add to the charges, or they can use it for pattern to say they need more security at the venue in the lot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

frank said:


> I would at least call and leave your info with the dispatcher so they are aware of it...if they can catch someone they can add to the charges, or they can use it for pattern to say they need more security at the venue in the lot.


Ok, will do. I just didn't want to make work for anyone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I called and spoke with the dispatcher. He didn't seem really concerned and did not ask me for any contact info, but I assume it will go in the journal at least for a stat? Like I said, I didn't want to make an issue out of it, I was just wondering if this was an ongoing thing there. The dispatcher said that they get a few every time there is a show. I guess next time I go, I will leave the car unlocked so they don't break anything with the slim jim.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, he should have at least logged it...you did the right thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Gargamel, next time you see Smurfette please pass along my number. Thanks.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: :L:
> 
> Snipe, you never know what kind of smurfarial disease she might have....banging all them guys...just sayin


Yeah, but he has...blue balls.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: :L:
> 
> smurfarial disease


OMFG hahahahaha


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Gargamel said:


> Last night I went to see Aerosmith at the Tweeter Center (are they still calling it that?) and my car got broken into while we were there. They didn't find anything to take as I don't keep anything in my car. I'm not going to waste anyone's time by filing a police report, but for any Mansfield cops on this site, I was wondering if this is a regular thing there now? its kind of a bummer because I go there often and have never had a problem before. Thanks in advance.


Not trying to bust your chops but if there were 100 car breaks last year at this place and no one reported it.....how would any Mansfield cop know about them? They would tell you it never happens. Always file a police report. Then the police agancy can make adjustments to the number of personnel assigned to this venue. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Not trying to bust your chops but if there were 100 car breaks last year at this place and no one reported it.....how would any Mansfield cop know about them? They would tell you it never happens. Always file a police report. Then the police agancy can make adjustments to the number of personnel assigned to this venue. Just my .02 worth.


 Agreed, but I live about an hour away and I'm not going to drive all the way back there for that. After the show, I was too damn tired.



Sniper said:


> Gargamel, next time you see Smurfette please pass along my number. Thanks.


 Sorry, she don't date cops.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

This knucklehead got banned for some reason or another but I've worked at the comcast/tweeter/great woods (for you old farts  ) for 3 years now and have never had my car broken into and have never heard about it happening to any of my coworkers or friends who attend the concerts. However I'm not saying that it doesn't happen...on Friday (same day OP was there) I actually overheard a report of a car that was broken into on the radio of an officer who was standing near by. While it does happen (comes with the territory when there are 20,000 people of a variety of backgrounds in one tiny area) Mansfield PD and the half dozen other depts. (usually Norton, Norfolk, Attleboro, Plainville and I'm sure some others) do an excellent job of keeping the area secure and break ins are very uncommon as there are always plenty of officers on hand.


----------

